# 3mo + puppy still not potty trained - help!



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

My baby is 13 weeks old. We take her out every hour to hour and a half to pee. She goes outside 95% of the time.

The issue is that she still doesn't know how to tell us she wants to go outside. It's a little harder because we live in an apartment but we are still expecting her to go to the door. She will be playing and then suddently just pee without the usual sniffing warning signs!

She is crated at night and holds it from 12:30-6:30. I asked the vet about a UTI but she said if some of the pee is a lot then it may not be. 

Any tips? I'm thinking of trying to get her to ring a bell at the door and associate that with the door opening. The other issue here is that sometimes she can't hold it all the way downstairs (that's why we carry her first thing in the morning)

Is it normal for a 13 week old to still pee every hour?


----------



## LogansMommy (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm sure other people will probably be better able to help you but I'm pretty sure my pup still had the behavior you are describing at that age. We did do the bell thing, and he rang it a couple of times, but I must not have done it right because he didn't do it all the time. I just made a point to take him out every hour or so while he was playing. After awhile he did just start going to the door instead of just stopping to squat right in the middle of playing. Now (at 11 months) he has no problems at all and will hold it without accidents, let us know when he needs to go, etc. good luck!


----------



## DaniK (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm still a new Golden owner but when Bertie does try to pee inside, we give a loud "No" and take him straight out. It's enough for him to stop midstream then finish it outside. Sure we found that in the Victoria Stillwell dog training book. 
I know that doesn't help with how to get your dog to alert you but it may mean smaller puddles!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm sure she is a perfectly normal puppy, just takes a little longer to potty train. Girls can sometimes be harder. It sounds like she can indeed hold it if needed (since she is crated for some time and doesn't have accidents in there) but doesn't realize that she should never go pee inside because she's done it so many times. 

I would tryvery hard to keep her from peeing inside by taking her out every half hour (and after every drink and nap) so that you create a pattern of always pottying outside. I would switch to every hour after a week of complete successful and so on. 

When you go outside to potty do only that - no play, no walk, always using the same "pee spot". Use a command, wait for potty and praise like crazy. Go inside immediately.


----------

